# What is the fastest Hard Drive for Desktop



## nimedon

What is the fastest one?
The WD VelocyRaptor?
Or a Solid State Drive?
or another one?
Thanks


----------



## DirtyD86

probably this guy 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822332010


----------



## Gareth

For a typical desktop the Velciraptop is probably the fastest, then SSDs. Although that drive DirtyD86 linked to will probably be faster, but wont be compatible with most PCs without an extension card sadly.


----------



## diduknowthat

SSDs are the fastest (at least the insanely expensive SLC ones).


----------



## lovely?

SSD's blow anything else out of the water.


----------

